# Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2008)

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de..._arid,1186324_regid,2_puid,2_pageid,4289.html



> In München lebt ein Bub ohne Namen. In Deutschland undenkbar? Von wegen. Seit 14 Monaten ist der Sohn von Karl und Viola F. nun schon auf der Welt, aber einen Namen hat der kleine Erdenbürger noch nicht





> Die Eltern können sich auf keinen Vornamen einigen. Fest steht nur, dass der Bub vier davon bekommen soll. Geht es nach Mutter Viola lauten diese David, Laurin, Rafel und Julian. Der Vater aber sagt gegenüber der _AZ_: "Ich nennen ihn Julian". Der Vorschlag seiner Frau enthalte zu viele römisch-katholische Namen





> bei seiner zweitältesten Tochter suchte das Juristen-Paar drei Jahre lang nach dem passenden Namen. Das Mädchen heißt nun Lara Latizia Tifany Alisia [Anm. Laut MM heisst sie "Lara L*e*titia Tif*f*any Alis[.]a", die Mutter nennt sie Lara, der Vater Alisa]. Ihre Schwester hört auf Caris Celina Yasmin Naomi. Je nachdem ob Vater oder Mutter nach ihr rufen, ist sie Celina oder Caris.





> Die Behörden teilen diese Aufassung nicht. Sie empfehlen der Familie, therapeutische Hilfe anzunehmen. Doch damit stoßen sie auf Ablehnung. "Wir sind beide Vollidioten. Das haben wir nicht nötig", sagt Karl F. der _tz._


_

_


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Hoppla, hier hat der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen...
Es heisst natürlich *nicht
*


> "Wir sind beide Voll_idioten_..."


 sondern 


> "Wir sind beide Voll_juristen_


Ich bitte, mir den Fehler nachzusehen.
Liebe Grüße
aka-aka-aka-aka
Nennt mich, wie ihr wollt!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Guter Fehlerteufel!


----------



## Felix1 (6 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Und wir wundern uns in DT. über die Kriminalitätsrate von Jugendlichen. Bei solchem Vornamengemisch ist doch eigentlch vorprogrammiert, dass die Anzahl der Elternmörder zwangsläufig zunehmen wird

Felix


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Kindsmisshandlung.


----------



## Wembley (7 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Und sonst kommen die beiden gut miteinander aus?


----------



## 118xx (7 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Ach Ihr Ahnungslosen. 
Ihr habt ja nicht die allergeringste Ahnung wie das so ist mit einer Volljuristin verheiratet zu sein. 
Seit Tagen wird bei uns z.B.darüber diskutiert ob die Hausordung des Schullandheims einen einheitlichen Rechtsgedanken hat und rechtstaatlichen Grundsätzen genügt und ob wir schon im Vorfeld Rechtsmittel dagegen anstreben. 

Das mit den Namen der Kinder gab bei uns auch Probleme. Wir haben uns dann aussergerichtlich geeinigt daß ich die Nachnamen (ich durfte meinen bei der Hochzeit behalten) und meine Frau die Vornamen bestimmen durfte.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

@Kolläsch -

genau das sind die Gründe, warum ich KEINE Volljuristin geheiratet habe.
Was jene übrigens auch besser findet. 

Also wie immer: Wir sind meiner Meinung.


----------



## 118xx (7 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> genau das sind die Gründe, warum ich KEINE Volljuristin geheiratet habe.


Meine Gattin gabs  nur in der Variante Volljuristin und da es schon genau die auch sein sollte (aufgrund eines gewissen Affektionsinteresse) hatte ich keine andere Wahl.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Die ganze Zeit überlege ich jetzt, ob ich meinen Nick ändern sollte.

Aber

*Der Idiot* nee, nee irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht.


----------



## drboe (8 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Die ganze Zeit überlege ich jetzt, ob ich meinen Nick ändern sollte.
> 
> Aber
> 
> *Der Idiot* nee, nee irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht.


Du musst das doch nur angenehmer verpacken. Wäre z. B. möglich durch die Titulierung als "*Der Experte*". Gern auch auf Denglish und kombiniert mit "Senior". Kommt für den einen oder anderen u. U. auf das Gleiche 'raus, hört sich aber jedenfalls sehr modern an. Gerade heute gelesen: "Senior Retirement Consultant". Dagegen klingt Rentenberater wirklich Sche... 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Bambi (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Hallo!

Ich bin das schwarze Schaf in der Familie (nur Abitur). Bruder = Leitender Regierungsdirektor = Volljurist. Schwägerin = Richterin am Landgericht = Volljuristin. Ehemann = Rechtsanwalt = Volljurist.
Ich? Großes Latinum aber 5 in Mathe, nix Volljuristin = Ein Nichts.
Aber lieb sind sie doch ...
MfG
Bambi


----------



## Der Jurist (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*



Bambi schrieb:


> ....  Großes Latinum aber 5 in Mathe, ...


Das  mit Mathe macht nichts. Denn: Iudex non calculat. Wegen dem Großen Latinum darfst Du jetzt selber übersetzen.


----------



## Bambi (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

@ Der Jurist

Dank! Immer wieder Dank! Ich habe verstanden. Mein Motto lautet allerdings auch: Quidquid agis prudenter agas et respice finem (oder so ähnlich).
Schaf bleibt Schaf, noch dazu schwarzes.
5 in Mathe heißt immer noch: Du mathematisches Vollidiot, dämliches.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## Der Jurist (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

@ Bambi

Mein Latein-Lehrer zu mir: "Geistiges Hängepflänzchen".

Studium: Wahlpflichtfach: Zivilrechtsgeschichte, besser bekannt als Römisches Recht und um noch eins drauf zu setzen, habe ich darin auch noch promoviert.

Wer kämpft, kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft ..... von wegen auf das Ende achten.


----------



## Bambi (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

@ Der Jurist

Mein Französisch-Lehrer zu mir (ich weitgehend draußen rauchend während des Mathe-Abiturs): Naja, immerhin hast du in meinem Fach eine glatte zwei hingelegt. So wollte ich es haben. ... respice finem.
Schaf bleibt Schaf, doofes schwarzes noch dazu.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## A John (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Mein Latein-Lehrer zu mir: "Geistiges Hängepflänzchen".


Ich bin inhuman. Ich war "nur" auf dem Naturwissenschaftlichen. Dort ist mir zum Glück das große Lat(r)inum erspart geblieben.:-D
Sogar mein Hausarzt redet deutsch mit mir, seit ich ihn gefragt habe, ob es etwas zu bedeuten hat, wenn er mir etwas in einer toten Sprache erklärt. :scherzkeks:


----------



## physicus (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*



			
				Legionär an der Grenze zu einem gallischen Dorf schrieb:
			
		

> Si vis pacem, evita bellum



Und zusätzlich mit dem Buch "Latein für Angeber", komme ich in Alltagssituationen ganz gut durch (es verstaubt in der Bücherwand).  

Was lässt sich sonst noch über Latein sagen? Leider eine tote Sprache, die nicht tot genug ist...


----------



## stieglitz (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Eigentlich kenne ich nur "volle" Volljuristen.


----------



## A John (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Das  mit Mathe macht nichts. Denn: Iudex non calculat. Wegen dem Großen Latinum darfst Du jetzt selber übersetzen.


Man muss nicht wissen, wie es geht. Es genügt, wenn man weiß *wo steht*, wie es geht. :unbekannt:


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Da fehlt aber ein Juristenklassiker: _Pecunia non olet_. Aber, da sind wir wieder: Juristen sind halt auch nur Menschen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Um den Wert des Geldes zu kennen, braucht man kein Jurist zu sein. 
Dieses Forum führt es seit Jahren täglich vor...


----------



## Der Jurist (10 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber ein Juristenklassiker: _Pecunia non olet_. .


Klassiker: ja
Juristenspruch: nein


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Klassiker: ja


ein sehr alter Klassiker. Stammt vom römischen Kaiser Vespasian    ( von 69 bis 79 n. Chr.  Kaiser )

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pecunia_non_olet


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2008)

*AW: Juristen sind auch nur Menschen?*

Ok, ok, _c[SIZE=-1]ui honorem, honorem
[/SIZE]_*[SIZE=-1]ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil[/SIZE]*[SIZE=-1]
http://books.google.de/books?id=58A...2DukLAb&sig=zz-fnRRd9BQTvaWRlZeH4T-7N5Q&hl=de
[/SIZE]


----------

